# New and Needing Help



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Deb and I'm excited to be moving to Puerto Vallarta June 2014.

I already have a place to live, have found health insurance and a doctor and a mover. I am only taking about 500 lbs of some of my kitchen supplies and art materials as it is SO EXPENSIVE to take much more.

Here is my main question at this point. I was planning to go to the Mexican Consulate in a nearby city to get my 4 year Visa taking all the appropriate paperwork.

I understand that I have to get this stamped as I enter the Country and then within 30 days go to the Embassy and pay the $400 or so dollars.

I met a woman online who has lived in Mexico for about 3 years and she has never gotten a Visa. She says that I should just go in with my Passport and every 6 months just cross the boarder and renew my visitor status. She states that the reason for this is that once you deal with the Mexican Consulate/Embassy in Mexico they will continually ask you for paperwork over time and continually charge you more and more money.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this being a problem? I most certainly want to be Legal but I am now afraid of being charged more and more money when I will be on a fixed income.

Thank you so much for any advice you can give me.

Feliz año nuevo!!
Deb


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Debster said:


> …
> I met a woman online who has lived in Mexico for about 3 years and she has never gotten a Visa. She says that I should just go in with my Passport and every 6 months just cross the boarder and renew my visitor status. She states that the reason for this is that once you deal with the Mexican Consulate/Embassy in Mexico they will continually ask you for paperwork over time and continually charge you more and more money.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of this being a problem? I most certainly want to be Legal but I am now afraid of being charged more and more money when I will be on a fixed income.
> …


It seems like taking advice about getting a visa from someone who has never gotten one, is a bad idea. 

Her statement is nonsense. There is an annual fee for a Residente Temporal visa. There is a one time fee for a Residente Permanente visa. For either type, you have to meet some qualifications.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you Will! I laughed when I read that your reponse. Excellent point. 

I do meet the monthly financial requirements. 

Thank you again!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you do not want to keep on paying for a visa get to be permanent or citize as soon as you can and you never will have to deal with imigration again.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, Citlali!

I am so very new to all of this. Am I correct in understanding once you prove your financial status for the Residente Temporal you don't need to have to prove it to renew it each year? I was going to just pay for 3 years at once and then I will know for sure if I want to stay. I believe I will but I would want the option to return without a lot of paperwork..Thank you!, Deb


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is what I undertand but things can change..it is Mexico. The nice part about paying for 3 years is that you do not need to go to Immimigration for 3 years (unless you still have to go, I just do not know any longer)and to me that would be a plus.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Debster said:


> Thank you, Citlali!
> 
> I am so very new to all of this. Am I correct in understanding once you prove your financial status for the Residente Temporal you don't need to have to prove it to renew it each year? I was going to just pay for 3 years at once and then I will know for sure if I want to stay. I believe I will but I would want the option to return without a lot of paperwork..Thank you!, Deb


When you say "return without a lot of paperwork", do you mean return to the US? Neither Permanente nor Temporal visa requires you to stay in Mexico. However, I understand that you would lose Permanente after 5 years if you left Mexico permanently. One downside of the Residente Permanente is that you cannot bring a US plated car into Mexico. The upsides are substantial: freedom to work with no more paperwork, no need to renew annually and no annual fee, ability to apply for citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

Debster said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Deb and I'm excited to be moving to Puerto Vallarta June 2014.
> 
> ...


Hello Deb and welcome to the forum. You are both correct. You can come to Mexico and receive a 180 day FMM that you get when you arrive at the airport in Mexico. You actually fill out the form while you’re still on the airplane and get it stamped when you go through immigration. At the end of the 180 days, you will need to leave Mexico and then return and receive another 180 day FMM. So basically, every 180 days you will need to leave and then return.

In your case, you are applying for the new Temporal Residence Visa, which is applied for in your home state, and then the process is completed (within 30 days), of your arrival in Mexico.


*Here is a list *that was provided to me when my husband and I were applying. Keep in mind that this list is from the Consulate Office in Washington, D.C. Not sure if it's the same list for every state.

Side note: make plenty of copies of everything they ask you to bring. Never leave your originals with them. 

*This list is from the email that they sent me when I scheduled my appointment to apply.*

Provided that you both are US citizens, a married couple and that you will not gain employment or engage in profitable activities, following are the requirements to get temporary resident visas:

Following are the requirements to get temporary visas:
• Fill out the visa application form. 
• Apply at the Consular Section in person (2827 16th St. NW, Washington, DC 20009) from 8:30 to 11:30 am, Monday through Friday, except holidays. 
• Original passport and one copy of the pages containing personal information, photograph of bearer, expiration date and extensions. 
• One front view color passport size photo, without eyeglasses and white background.
• Original and copy of the document that proves that the applicant is a legal resident in the USA if he/she is a foreigner.
• Payment of the consular fee: $36.00 (Exact change, VISA or MASTERCARD). 
• Proof of economic solvency: 

Original and copy of documents showing that the applicant has a bank account or investments with a balance of at least $95,892.00 US dollars after taxes during the previous 12 months. 

OR

Original and copy of documents showing that the applicant has had a pension or monthly income of $2,000.00 US dollars after taxes during the previous 6 months. 

Additionally, in order to prove economic solvency on behalf of your spouse:

Original and copy of documents showing that you have a bank account or investments with a balance of at least $1,600.00 US dollars after taxes during the previous6 months.

OR

Original and copy of documents showing that you have a pension or monthly income of $550.00 US dollars after taxes during the previous 6 months. 

SPOUSE
• Fill out the visa application form. 
• Apply at the Consular Section in person (2827 16th St. NW, Washington, DC 20009) from 8:30 to 11:30 am, Monday through Friday, except holidays. 
• Original passport and one copy of the pages containing personal information, photograph of bearer, expiration date and extensions. 
• One front view color passport size photo, without eyeglasses and white background.
• Original and copy of the document that proves that the applicant is a legal resident in the USA if he/she is a foreigner.
• Payment of the consular fee: $36.00 (Exact change, VISA or MASTERCARD). 

Original and copy of marriage certificate. Yes, they will want to see a certified copy of your marriage certificate and will keep a copy of it along with the other documents you need to bring in.

Visas Department
Consular Section
Embassy of Mexico, Washington, DC

Here is some additional information from another forum where members shared their experiences with the new application process and law:
FYI: Mexico´s New Immigration Law 2012 Kit - Page 14 - Playa del Carmen, Mexico forum

Here is the link to a brochure that has been an invaluable tool for us. 
http://dashboard.lloyd-team.com/brochures/Kit_ImmigrationLaw2012.pdf?art=20130124&web=playainfo

I hope I have not missed anything. But I am positive that other members will also provide guidance and direction.

Much luck as you move forward with the process. Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions.


And Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you ALL so much.

Yes, Citlali, I will definitely be paying for 3 or 4 years just to avoid the hassle of having to yearly go to immagration.

TundraGreen, thank you! I wasn't aware of the aspects of returning to the US and I don't plan on having a vehicle, at least I don't think I will need one in PV.

And thank you HiyaPlaya! That is the same info that I got from the Mexican Consulate in Oregon. It was good to read it again because it has been a few months since I reviewed it.

Thank you for the links as well. I'm going to read them now. I appreciate the offer to PM - I'm sure I will...

Again, thank you everyone! Your help is so much appreciated.

Deb


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum!! I have a residente temporal that I got at the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta, it was rather easy for me to get, because my hubby is a Mexican national, and we met the financial requirements. I do strongly suggest that you apply for it, if you can meet the requirements. However, I do have a friend that lives in Veracruz, that is married to a Mexican national, and they could not meet the requirements for her, and they have a son together that is American. Her and her son have been living in Mexico over 2 years flying back every 6 months and then returning with a new FMM tourist card that is good for 180 days. I do not recommend this however, simply stating I do know someone that does it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Debster said:


> Thank you ALL so much.
> 
> Yes, Citlali, I will definitely be paying for 3 or 4 years just to avoid the hassle of having to yearly go to immagration.
> 
> ...


I have not heard of a first timer gettting more than a 1 year Residente Temporal form any Mexican consul since the middle of March. The 1, 2,3 or 4 year option for a Residente Temporal is no longer available to you, as far as I know.. I got a 2 year RT at our local INM office here in San Luis Potosí but apllied in Nov. 2012 and am married to a Mexican National.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hiya Playa said:


> Hello Deb and welcome to the forum. You are both correct. You can come to Mexico and receive a 180 day FMM that you get when you arrive at the airport in Mexico. You actually fill out the form while you’re still on the airplane and get it stamped when you go through immigration. At the end of the 180 days, you will need to leave Mexico and then return and receive another 180 day FMM. So basically, every 180 days you will need to leave and then return.
> 
> In your case, you are applying for the new Temporal Residence Visa, which is applied for in your home state, and then the process is completed (within 30 days), of your arrival in Mexico.
> 
> ...


The $550.00 US pension monthly income is lower because you are married to a Mexican National for a Residente Temporal 6 month preapproved visa in your passport. 

If you apply as a "retiree" it will be $1950 per month pension or retirement income [with the Jan. 1st. minumum daily wage increase in Mexico City it will be over $2000 US per month now] and some consulates want you to be at least 55 years old or older to use this option, not all.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> The $550.00 US pension monthly income is lower because you are married to a Mexican National for a Residente Temporal 6 month preapproved visa in your passport.
> 
> If you apply as a "retiree" it will be $1950 per month pension or retirement income [with the Jan. 1st. minumum daily wage increase in Mexico City it will be over $2000 US per month now] and some consulates want you to be at least 55 years old or older to use this option, not all.


After rereading the quoted post I now understand the $550.00 US pension per month is for the spouse of a "retiree" that qualifies for a Residente Temporal visa.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hiya Playa said:


> You can come to Mexico and receive a 180 day FMM that you get when you arrive at the airport in Mexico. You actually fill out the form while you’re still on the airplane and get it stamped when you go through immigration. At the end of the 180 days, you will need to leave Mexico and then return and receive another 180 day FMM. So basically, every 180 days you will need to leave and then return.


I do not believe what you have said is accurate, nor that it complies with either the letter or spirit of the law/regulations. Persons who reside in Mexico are required to apply for and receive a visa in the appropriate category - which is not the FMM or whatever the docyument is now called under the November 2012 changes to the immigration regulations.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That person should apply for a familial visa, and the child for naturalization if the father is Mexican. It seems they are making the 180 day trips unnecessarily.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi LoriJ,

Thank you for your response. I do meet the financial requirements for Residente Temporale and I am just $5.00 under the monthly requirement for Permanent Residence. I'm going to check with the Mexican Consolate in my state and see if I can get a Permanent Residence.

Thank you again. I'm so EXCITED!

Deb


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, Alan and Longford and RV ******,

I do not want to go back and forth every 180 days for sure. It is my understanding, but I will be contacting the consulate tomorrow as they are closed today, that you can pay for 1,2,3 years at once for a residente temporale and that way you don't have to renew it each year.

Again, thank you ALL!

Deb


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you may find that you can get a one year Residente Temporal approved by the consulate, which you will process at the local INM office nearest your Mexican residence, within 30 days of entering Mexico and with proof of residence. Then, next year, you may renew for the remainder of the four year term of a Residente Temporal. When that is complete, you will apply for Residente Permanente and not have to prove anything but your address. When that is granted, you will be finished with INM, except to notify them if you move.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, RV ******!!

You certainly broke that down well for me. Just one quick question, please. Will I need to prove income after the first year to renew for the remainder of the 4 year term? I ask because my income will be a few hundred dollars less which is why I was leaning now toward permanency or at least all four years and once and then become permanent.

I really appreciate all of you. I have tried asking questions on a few other forums and you all have been the nicest and most helpful.

Thank you so much,

Deb


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Debster said:


> I really appreciate all of you. I have tried asking questions on a few other forums and you all have been the nicest and most helpful.


That comment certainly made our day!


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you have been granted the card, I do not think that you will have to re-prove financials.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, RV ******! That is what I was hoping!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> That person should apply for a familial visa, and the child for naturalization if the father is Mexican. It seems they are making the 180 day trips unnecessarily.


 In fact, if the father is Mexican and was born in Mexico, the child doesn’t need to be naturalized; it is already Mexican, too. They only need to acquire a ”Mexican birth certificate for a Mexican national born abroad” (assuming the child was born in the U.S.)


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Assuming the child was born in the US. This can be done at the nearest Mexican consulate in the US. In Atlanta it is actually a seal that they put on the original birth certificate. Let me clarify that. The original birth certificate must be apostilled from the state it was originally issued from once you have that. You can take that to the consulate and get the seal on the birth certificate that shows dual citizenship for the child. If the father who is the Mexican national is not present you must bring along a certified copy of the fathers ID issued from the Mexican gov. So I'm sure different consulates work somewhat differently. As we are all finding out with the issuances of the new visas. But this is how Atlanta consulate processes birth certificates.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a bit confused about the whole issue about children on this thread. I don't have children and won't be taking any to Puerto Vallarta. I probably need to go back and read to make sure I didn't confuse anyone.

Have a great day, Everyone!

Deb


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Debster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the whole issue about children on this thread. I don't have children and won't be taking any to Puerto Vallarta. I probably need to go back and read to make sure I didn't confuse anyone.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. There are several threads discussing immigration issues and someone probably posted in the wrong thread. Then once children are mentioned, people continue to talk about it.


----------



## Debster (Dec 31, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Don't worry about it. There are several threads discussing immigration issues and someone probably posted in the wrong thread. Then once children are mentioned, people continue to talk about it.


Thank you, Tundra! That makes perfect sense. Have a great day!

Deb


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Lorij said:


> However, I do have a friend that lives in Veracruz, that is married to a Mexican national, and they could not meet the requirements for her, and they have a son together that is American.


The “child” discussion was a response to Lori’s post on the first page of this thread. Lori’s friend and friend’s husband don’t realize that their son is also Mexican; that the boy _can_ and _should_ be entering Mexico with his Mexican nationality.

Sorry to hijack your thread with an issue not relevant to you, Deb, but this is coming up again and again, and I don’t want to miss an opportunity to get the word out because a lot of Mexicans and people married to Mexicans don’t know this: a child born anywhere in the world to a Mexican national who was themselves born in Mexico is automatically Mexican; the child doesn’t have to get nationalized, the parents only have to do the paperwork (i.e. getting a Mexican birth certificate) to _prove_ the child’s Mexican nationality.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

*also moving to PV*



Debster said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Deb and I'm excited to be moving to Puerto Vallarta June 2014.
> 
> ...



I'm moving to PV in September. Can you give me an idea about transporting your stuff? Shipping container, air?


----------

